# How to treat Ebola at home?



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

http://drsircus.com/medicine/ebola-saving-lives-natural-allopathic-medicine

I found this very informative. I felt like I had read everything on prevention and wanted to know what I could do if I had to treat someone in my home. This article discusses vitamin C, selenium, magnesium chloride, etc. It tells you why it works.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, some of the science, as best I can tell, seems sound.

The selenium component is suspect. It's a heavy metal absorbed primarily by ungulates.


----------



## Trainwrek (Aug 23, 2014)

I think you'd have to be out of your mind to try and treat Ebola at home. The best doctors are put to the challenge even with the best equipment, medicines, etc.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Trainwrek said:


> I think you'd have to be out of your mind to try and treat Ebola at home. The best doctors are put to the challenge even with the best equipment, medicines, etc.



One - modern medicine is not the be all and end all.

Two - and more important, if this takes off, the medical system will be overrun in short order and we may have no choice but to treat as best as possible at home. If it takes off, I don't think we'll be much better shape than Africa.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Whoa...wait....this is the preparedness forum isn't it? 
Exactly what Thermopkt said. There is good reason to read up.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I want to know about it, but I don't know that it's particularly effective.

At this stage, if I came down with it I'd want to go to a hospital. Two months from now when they've got patients lining the hallways? Not sure.

Whatever I did, I'd want to do so with heavy prayer and fasting.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Ebola causes so many changes in the body systems including respiratory, micro-circulation, cell activity, and both clotting and hemorrhaging, that it would be almost impossible to "treat" in a home environment--palliative care is probably the best you could do without a fully stocked hospital type environment with all of the latest equipment, pharmacology, and the knowledge to use it.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

To my understanding, palliative care is mostly what they do at the hospitals. They keep you hydrated, maybe electrolytes balanced, antibiotics (don't know why) and maybe stuff for fever.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Palliative care is comfort care--hydration, cleanliness, pain control, fresh linens, etc...-not treatment. There is no "cure" for Ebola...you will be lucky to "recover" without severe systems damage (ie liver, kidney, etc)
If this became a pandemic I think I would try and treat with unconventional medicines at home--our health system could NEVER handle all of the sick, severely contaminated people that would be trying to get treatment. 
When I was working in critical care when the Avian flu became known--we were told right up front that there was no way any hospital in the U.S. would ever have enough respirators for all of the people that would need them. We were told then that if a pandemic were to happen that we were to treat only the ones that were "survivable and young". This would be the exact same scenario X 10 due to hemorrhagic symptoms combined with respiratory distress.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

There are homeopathic remedies out there. I don't have them here with me but we just got two sets. One for us and one for our son. Do a google search or go to abchomeopathy.com and you can get information.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

There is no remedy and considering that the last dosages of the medication know to help have been officially used up. Isolation is your best chance. Don't get sick. Get sick bend over and kiss your BUTT good bye.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

There was an extensive post at another forum about the use of melatonin being very helpful in the treatment of the Ebola symptomology. Google melatonin for Ebola.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What I am getting is that the mainstream medical hacks are thinking that only a vaccine will solve the problem

Big pharma can not make billions of dollars on Vit. C, Vit D, collodial silver and all the other good stuff for boasting your own immune system so all of the above is poo pooed as NO GOOD.

Did you know that the USA goobermint holds a patent on Ebola . . . .??????

If you did not know then I highly recommend you go to Naturalnews.com and start reading/listening to the Health Ranger Mike Adams . . . .His website is catching on mighty fast.

Boast your immune system Now . . .at home......


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

NO!
Do NOT boost your immune system.

Read this!
http://www.npr.org/blogs/goatsandsoda/2014/08/26/342451672/how-ebola-kills-you-its-not-the-virus

It is not the virus that kills.
It is your own immune system.
Boosting your immune system will only make it's reaction stronger and kill you quicker and more horribly.

But..if you wanna go quick...?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

What would you expect from a liberal biased npr website....

Your choice . . . . .

But I'll take Naturalnews.com rather than a npr biased site any day of the week.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Fine.
Go google Ebola + cytokine storm.

But of all of the articles and explanations out there, this one has the best info, in the clearest form. It's a great piece.
Did you know how Ebola attaches to the cells?
Did you know how it triggers a cytokine storm and causes your own immune system to react to the ruptured cells?

Obviously not because you just told people to boost their immune systems and that is the LAST thing that you want to do.

If anyone takes Echinacea, elderberry etc.. to rev up their immune system they are not going to have a good day.


And Natural News is a bad site. Always has been.
In trouble repeatedly for bad 'facts' and misleading stories.

Which is a shame because they could be really good.


----------



## SmokyShadow (May 19, 2007)

I understand why I shouldn't boost my immune system if I had Ebola, but would boosting it now have the same effect if I were to catch it later? Would it help prevent Ebola, or not make a difference?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You'd set your body up to self-destruct.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

So if we shouldn't boost our immune system, what should we do? I am being sincere. I want to get an idea of what we could be doing now to help chances of not contracting or if we do, surviving. I understand isolation but that, at this point, isn't a reality. Thanks.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Chickenista, from what I understand the biggest cause of death is from the bleeding, internal and external, and the subsequent drop in blood pressure. 

Are there any herbals or supplements, other than vitamin K (and it's dangerous messing with that if you don't know what you're doing) that would help the clotting factors and prevent or lessen the bleeding? That's assuming the healthcare systems were overloaded and you were forced to treat it at home. Obviously, if you were able to be treated in-hospital they'd have IV drugs to counteact it.

Basically all they do at the hospital is palliative care, including oxygen for the respiratory problems, antipyretics for the fever, blood pressure support, meds to stop the bleeding, liver and kidney function support, fluids and electrolytes for the dehydration, antidiarrheals, alkalinize the system to ward off the worst pain, additional pain meds as needed, and antibiotics for secondary infection. 

All of those could potentially be treated at home, if you had the equipment and could get enough OTC meds into your system, except for the bleeding issue. That's my biggest worry for myself. I'm already an easy bleeder, can't take aspirin, vitamin E or fish oil because of it. I'm sure there are lots of others like that or those who are on blood thinners. Without some sort of counteraction, I figure we'd bleed out in a hurry. 

Other than that, I'd rather take my chances at home in isolation than go to a medical center that is unprepared, understaffed and overwhelmed with insufficient meds and inability to keep up with hygiene and universal precautions.

So, do you have any suggestions or ideas along those lines? I do know about eating lots of greens, brassicas, prunes, etc., that have a high vitamin K content, and I personally would consider taking vitamin K, although I wouldn't recommend it for anyone without a medical background. I was just wondering if there was anything else available, thanks!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

PLEASE!!! There is nothing to treat at home...if an outbreak continues to widen stay home , practice biohazard precautions (gloves, mask, etc) and use common sense....
Read PEER REVIEWED articles--not some obscure website.
This is a cellular virus--
"The cytotoxic effects of GP on macrophage and endothelial cell function disrupt inflammatory cell function and the integrity of the vasculature. In addition, by altering the cell surface expression of adhesion proteins and immune recognition molecules, Ebola virus may disrupt processes critical to immune activation and cytolytic-T-cell function. These phenomena likely account for the dysregulation of the inflammatory response and the vascular dysfunction characteristic of lethal Ebola virus infection"

http://jvi.asm.org/content/77/18/9733


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it's funny that in a preparedness forum that there are people saying, there is nothing you can do. That may be, but there is always something you can TRY. Obviously social distancing at the appropriate time is key. But if there were ever a pandemic, with overrun hospitals, I certainly wouldn't just kiss my or my families goodbye without a fight. I think most in this forum would find it hard to not do something, we are fighters!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree SS--I'm not saying to not do anything, but you cannot do anything* cellular*
I personally would try Vitamin C--with that being said, if you develop DIC at home, there is absolutely nothing you can do. Think prevention instead of treatment. Think along the lines of HIV, the actions of the virus is similar in some ways involving the T-cells.

"* But if there were ever a pandemic, with overrun hospitals*, I certainly wouldn't just kiss my or my families goodbye without a fight. I think most in this forum would find it hard to not do something, we are fighters!"

This is not about being "fighters"...if it came to a pandemic with not enough treatment options, and I contracted it somehow, I would embrace death, and find peace knowing I WILL die.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Even in the smallest African villages where the nutrition is poor and the people are not strong, there are survivors.

Yeah.. you're probably gonna die and the best bet is quarantine and defending your place from any person or stray carnivore or omnivore that steps foot onto it, but.
But, but, but... if you are apt, you could try.

For strengthening vessel walls..
Vitamin K, yes.
Butcher's broom - It inhibits the enzymes that degrade the tissue.
Gingko Biloba and Horse chestnut strengthen vessel walls.

But you need the building blocks of collagen.
So, bone broth that is high in the 'jellied' factor.
The more it gels, the better it is.

Horsetail, but it is difficult to break the silica down into a useable form.

And yes! You can do something on a cellular level.
We are constantly rebuilding cells.
You can either build stronger ones or weak ones.
Truly, the bone broth is a good bet. It has all of the building blocks there for you.. protein, collagen etc..
And mix in some Stinging Nettles for a higher mineral content and a high amount of silica and you are better off than building cells with pizza or bologna sandwiches.

There are things that help to tamp down a cytokine storm.

I am a fan of honeysuckle.
It is related to elderberry, but doesn't trigger the immune system, but works in a similar way.
Skullcap! Love this stuff.
I already take it because it is relaxing.
Marijuana. Yes. It does.
Ginger and turmeric.

And you need some adaptogens.. think chamomile, skullcap, valerian etc...
mellow is the name of the game.

To lower fever a bit to keep a person comfortable without killing the helpful benefits of fever..
Rose water (distillate) it really does lower the skin temperature on contact.
I love it. The nuns used it during the Middle Ages and during the Plague to wash the victims.
Joe Pye weed.. it helps to move the heat from the inner body out to the skin so that the heat can dissipate.

I also plan on having some Lemon Balm distillate around to drink.
It is a strong anti-viral, but don't know if it works on Ebola.
I like it in distillate form because you get more bang for the buck.
A tablespoon of a distillates equals a couple of cups of tea.

Oh.. and colloidal silver.
Tons and tons and tons and tons and tons and tons of colloidal silver.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Great list Chickenista!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you Chickenista for the list...I will admit I know very, very little about traditional plant therapy...it is something you certainly can try.

One more thing...from the research I have done it is said that CS is good for bacterial infections not viral...


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks, Chickenista!
super helpful info
would there be essential oils that would be a benefit as well?
would like to hear more about cs- where to start?
I was just forwarded an email from Survivopedia, selling generators, regarding Ebola- and considering purchasing one. Are they all the same? What do we look for in a cs generator?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You need distilled water.
99.999% silver.
A big ol jar.
Some wire with alligator clips.
3 9 volt batteries and a laser pointer.

But there are folks on here that make their own.
A lot of them.
And they can give better instructions than I could.
And there are videos out there on how to make your own.

I love CS.
I do.
It is just about the only thing that will work against anaerobic bacteria, tooth abscesses. (anaerobic meaning without air..bacteria etc.. that are deep inside and cannot be dealt with topically)

Oh..and let me add activated charcoal to the above list of stuff.
It is great for absorbing toxins in the stomach and intestinal tract.
Works like a dream on cholera.
If you have the toxins that are causing the diarrhea, charcoal (or benotite clay) will bind them and take them out of your body, easing the symptoms.

And Elkhound's great thread on enemas.
Just to keep it all in mind when dealing with severe diarrhea.
Mind you.. I love my family, but am not really planning to do an enema into Ebola ridden poo.
Just saying.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

for distilled water, am thinking just to buy a few gallons of it for now- will it last long?

Also, the herbs you mentioned above, which ones would be best in tincture, or just to have on hand dried, for teas and such?
Would skullcap and honeysuckle be good in a tincture? (can't grow those here)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Tincturing will take too long.
Usually about 6 weeks or so.
But you could buy them already tinctured.

I grow skullcap, but take it in pill form.

And I am one of those people that think that everyone should have a way to distill water.
Hooch is nice, but pure water is priceless and has worth beyond measure.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

*RAW, crushed* garlic appears to inhibit cytokine production. Cucurmin is also supposed to help, although I don't know as much about that. I see great controversy as to whether or not colloidal silver does anything with viruses. I use it for an antibiotic. Electrolytes could be crucial. When reading about Dr. Brantley's treatment, they emphasized that his electrolytes got wildly out of whack. They were able to track which and supplement exclusively, but any electrolyte rehydration would help. It was theorized that the electrolyte issue could be causing some of the deaths. Reports of people kind of doing better or at least holding steady suddenly clutching their chests and dying. Believed to be electrolyte issues causing the heart to stop. I forget all the technical terms.

Homeopathy could be a life saver here, but I am still researching on that. This particular strain of ebola seems to have less people with the hemorrhaging BUT when they _do _hemorrhage, _most_ of those die.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

chickenista said:


> And I am one of those people that think that everyone should have a way to distill water.
> Hooch is nice, but pure water is priceless and has worth beyond measure.


I made a water distiller by taking the pressure gauge off my Presto Canner and replacing it with a fitting of the same size and attaching copper tubing from that, run a coil through a bucket of cold water and them out into a container. It works. I have two canners but if both are needed it can be changed back to a pressure canner in minutes.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

that is great, Possum belly- just looking at distillers in Lehmans, Pretty expensive there....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Chickenista, exactly the kind of information I was looking for!

Countrytime, maybe I didn't phrase it well. I know you can't treat DIC out of the hospital once it's started...they can't even control it IN the hospital in most cases! Hence, the high death rate from Ebola. I didn't specifically call it DIC earlier because I figured the average reader here wouldn't know what that meant.

Plant-based therapy can almost do miracles in some cases, and that's what I meant, more a strengthening the system kind of thing, and I'm glad Chickenista understood that. I've been studying and trying to learn more about herbals and homeopathy, but she's the resident expert, and I knew she'd have some good advice. 

I do have a water distiller, but it's a big electric thing that makes a gallon at a time. I haven't gotten around to trying to figure out if I can convert it to do herbal distillates yet or buying a separate distiller just for that, but I do want to eventually. It's just going slow because I work so many hours and have so many other things to do around the homestead. Wish I could double the hours in my day, lol!


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I believe they've proven there's a correlation between getting patients to EAT and survival, as well. Can't find the paper I read on this, though. 

This is likely because ebola causes electrolyte imbalance. Correct the electrolyte imbalance and survival is more likely. Quite a few patients drop dead before they even get to the bleeding-out stage, due to heart attacks caused by electrolyte imbalance. Early symptoms of ebola are pretty similar to early symptoms of cholera (with a side order of influenza). 

Most people with ebola don't want to eat. They generally have very sore throats. Getting rehydration salts (or gatorade), if nothing else, into them would probably help.

Some patients also become violent due to delirium and health care workers have been infected by patients who have attacked them. Terrible thought -- but a way to safely restrain patients who are out of their minds with fever may be worth considering. You could be wearing good protective gear, but you're bitten, scratched, or your face mask is ripped off, you could still end up infected.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I do appreciate our medical system when things are "normal". However, I have little faith in the system as a whole for when things are not. I believe they have already demonstrated that they are FAR from being as wonderful as they claim when they sent an ebola patient HOME instead of admitting, isolating, and treating him. I certainly hope anyone who becomes infected as a result of this inexcusable mistake sues the pants off the medical system responsible.

Of course, I'd prefer to be treated in a hospital, so long as they were up to the task. However, if the virus takes hold, I believe our fancy medical system will be overwhelmed fairly quickly. Then, I doubt most patients will even be able to get admitted, let alone treated. 

I believe most of the people here are prepping for a possible time when the choices are home care or no care. And if that happens, I'd like to be able to provide the best home care possible.

Also, it irritates me when people dismiss "palliative care" so easily. When you are miserable and it is palliating your pain, then you may sing a different tune. Or if it is your child or spouse suffering, you rejoice over even a few minutes of relief. I used to provide care that was occasionally "only" palliative and have seen this first hand in multiple cases.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

If people had worked in the medical field and knew what we know about the errors, incompetence, dangerous and downright life-threatening things that go on, they'd be planning to stay in and self treat also.

I do my very best to stay out of hospitals even at the best of times any more, much less under pandemic circumstances. I haven't always felt this way, but things have changed a LOT, and I lost my confidence in the hospital system 10-15 years ago. It's not just one state either, I've done work for hospitals all over the country, and they've all gone way down.

Even when they're fully staffed and the census is way down (few inpatients), you're still lucky if you get out of there without a grievous medical error or some kind of life-threatening infection. You also need a personal advocate to stay with you 24/7 just to be sure you get your needed meds, IVs changed, bathroom help if needed, etc. If they're swamped with Ebola patients, I think you'd actually be worsening your chances for survival if you went there. Just my two cents.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

A couple of points..
-I don't trust the healthcare system on a good day.
Just this year alone they have permanently disabled my father, meaning he will be in a nursing home for the rest of his life and my MIL caught Hospital Acquired Pneumonia within 36 hours after going in for a simple meds check. So.. no.

- The bone broth is a good idea as it does help with dehydration and with nutrition. You can add in oatmeal, barley, rice etc.. to thicken and give some carbs.

-And if DS gets sick it will be interesting. He is one of the few that suffers from febrile hallucinations (or..in a case of a higher fever, seizures) For the most part, it is interesting. The hallucinations can be amusing, but make for sleepless nights. But he is getting bigger (11 and 5'9") Thank goodness he rarely gets sick. Know your patient!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah - I've been an RN for 15 years and the LAST thing I would ever trust is the healthcare system.

I have been thinking about something.....you know how mothers milk makes babies immune to diseases the mother has been exposed to, because there are antibodies in the milk? And how dairy maids were immune to smallpox even before the vaccine was invented, because cowpox was so similar to smallpox?

What if you were to expose cows and goats to ebola? Would the antibodies to it be present in the raw milk then?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

fffarmergirl said:


> yeah - I've been an RN for 15 years and the LAST thing I would ever trust is the healthcare system.
> 
> I have been thinking about something.....you know how mothers milk makes babies immune to diseases the mother has been exposed to, because there are antibodies in the milk? And how dairy maids were immune to smallpox even before the vaccine was invented, because cowpox was so similar to smallpox?
> 
> What if you were to expose cows and goats to ebola? Would the antibodies to it be present in the raw milk then?


There are plenty of cows and goats in Africa that have been exposed to Africa. I don't know if they've been tested for antibodies though.

Diseases don't entirely work that way though. Ebola must not be capable of living in an animal host, otherwise you'd see photos of large herds of cows laying dead in the fields in Africa. And I've not seen such.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> There are plenty of cows and goats in Africa that have been exposed to Africa. I don't know if they've been tested for antibodies though.
> 
> Diseases don't entirely work that way though. Ebola must not be capable of living in an animal host, otherwise you'd see photos of large herds of cows laying dead in the fields in Africa. And I've not seen such.



My limited understanding is that ebola can spread to animals, but in most (as in, I think, non primates) they are dead end hosts. They get an infection but are asymptomatic and the virus dies out in them and they are fine. BUT they can theoretically spread it to people during the active infection. So your dog gets it, licks your face and you get it but the dog is fine. *If* that is true, I don't know if drinking infected milk would help or kill you.

I have seen conjecture that some Africans have a partial resistance to ebola because of their exposure to fruit bat saliva. Haven't found any solid info on that, though, so I don't know.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

thermopkt said:


> My limited understanding is that ebola can spread to animals, but in most (as in, I think, non primates) they are dead end hosts. They get an infection but are asymptomatic and the virus dies out in them and they are fine. BUT they can theoretically spread it to people during the active infection. So your dog gets it, licks your face and you get it but the dog is fine. *If* that is true, I don't know if drinking infected milk would help or kill you.
> 
> I have seen conjecture that some Africans have a partial resistance to ebola because of their exposure to fruit bat saliva. Haven't found any solid info on that, though, so I don't know.


Consider what a virus is.

It's a rogue strand of DNA. It's not alive. It is built to pierce the cellular wall and insert itself into the DNA of a host cell and then have the normal mitosis process replicate more of itself.

So it can be present in the bloodstream or saliva of various animals for a time period, but be unable to insert itself into their types of cells.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Ebola is an RNA virus.

Which, I've read, isn't as stable as a DNA virus.

But, to be honest, the differences between DNA and RNA viruses are a bit beyond my grasp of microbiology.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Oggie said:


> Ebola is an RNA virus.
> 
> Which, I've read, isn't as stable as a DNA virus.
> 
> But, to be honest, the differences between DNA and RNA viruses are a bit beyond my grasp of microbiology.


Less genetic material, I think? I dunno. I had to research some of this stuff for the plant disease section of the curricula I wrote, but the difference isn't real clear to me either.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I wonder if anybody has ever tested the milk for antibodies? Are the people who are partially resistant drinking raw milk? 

If an animal gets exposed to a disease and gets the infection but then doesn't get the disease, it must be producing antibodies.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

chickenista said:


> NO!
> Do NOT boost your immune system.
> 
> Read this!
> ...


One thing that doesn't seem to have been mentioned here is the use of Cordyceps sinensis as it is believed to have the ability to either suppress or stimulate the immune system. When used with a synergystic herb like licorice, the effect of cytokine storm combatants like Cordyceps and Chinese Skullcap could be significantly increased as well. 

Another thing to be aware of is the need for therapeutic dosages of these remedies, making it a wise choice to stock up on the cures you don't have right now. The very best alternative antivirals will be gone once people realize how ineffective mainstream medicine is for this.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Ebola has an infectious threshold of 1-10 virons (individual viruses.)

Live ebola virus has been cultured from human breast milk several weeks after apparent recovery.

I think I'll pass on handling milk from a potentially infected animal. You could boil the milk to sterilize it, but the milking process itself would expose you. If the milk was infectious, even pouring it into the pot to boil it could expose you. 

I'd also be pretty leery of the manure and urine of potentially infected critters.


----------

